# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  تبدیل به فایل exe

## rezaiy.ali

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
چطور می تونم پروژه ای را که نوشته ام را به فایل exe تبدیل کنم
با تشکر

----------


## choobin84

اگر منظورتون اینه که فیال اجرایی برنامه تان را ببینید فقط کافیه که برنامه را اجرا کنید.  با استفاده از Run و یا Start  .
اگر می خواهید برای برنامه تان ستاپ بسازید باید پروژه ای از نوع setup and deployment  بسازید

----------


## leilav_1984

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> چطور می تونم پروژه ای را که نوشته ام را به فایل exe تبدیل کنم
> با تشکر


اگه یه بار برنامه رو اجرا کرده باشید (با F5 یا Ctrl+F5) فایل exe خودش ساخته میشه
اما شاید جاشو پیدا نکردین...به طور پیش فرض فایل اجرایی در فلدر پروژه, و در یکی از زیرشاخه های فلدر bin قرار میگیره

----------


## Business Analyst

درسته فایل exe داره ولی اگه منظورت Setp ساختن برو توی قسمت 
Property -->Publish
پروزه رو اونجا پابلیش کن فایل ستاپ درست میشه
اگه هم فایل اجرای برنامرو مخوای Leilav_1984 گفتن که کجاست

----------


## mansori

دوستان سلام. میبخشید اگر سوالم مبتدی است من تا حدودی با vb6 آشنا ولی یک جایی(مقاله ای) خواندم که نوشته بود در vb.net مثل vb6 نمیتوان فایل اجرایی(exe) درست کرد. آیا اشتباه بود؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید. متشکرم

----------


## Business Analyst

ببینید دوست عزیز شما وقتی که برنامه رو توی دات نت دیباگ یا ریلیز میکنی یه فایل exe به اسم پروژت درست میکنه!
ستاپ هم درست میکنه!
اگه میشه اون ریفرنسی که توش خوندین رو معرفی کنید
شاید بنده اشتباه میکنم

----------


## marzban

همانطور که دوستمون گفتن شما بعد از Run کردن برنامه فایل exe شما در زیر شاخه bin ایجاد میشه و شما می تونید اون رو ببینید ولی اون فایل قابلیت اجرایی روی هر کامپیوتری رو نداره چون ممکنه نیاز به dll هایی داشته باشه که روی سیستم مقصد موجود نباشه  برای این منظور از نرم افزار install Shild استفاده می کنند.
شما باید یک نسخه از نرم افزار را تهیه کنید و یک Setup بسازید.البته خود .net هم یک setup ساز داره و می تونید از اون هم بهره ببرید.

موفق باشید

----------


## mansori

با تشکر از راهنماییتان. باز هم عذر میخواهم اگر خیلی مبتدی سوال میکنم میخواهم بدانم آیا به همان ترتیب (راحتی) که vb6 فایل exe (اجرایی) میسازد vb.net هم انجام میدهد
منظورم این است که:
1- این setup ساز در vb.net هست یا باید موقع نصب vb.net آنرا نصب کرد؟
2- آیا بعد از اینکه فایل در پوشه bin ایجاد شد setup ساز vb.net به راحتی میتواند آنرا exe کند؟
از حوصله و راهنماییتان متشکرم.

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام
ببینید، مقایسه دات نت با 6 کار درستی نیست. قابلیتهایی که در دات نت هست بسیار پیشرفته تر از ورژنهای قبلی هست. 
در دات نت 2003، شما برای نشر برنامه، بایستی یک پروژه seup جدید ایجاد کنید و سپس دوتا پروژه رو به هم add کنید. یه سری تنظیمات هست که باید انجام بدید. ممکنه که بخواید یه میانبر روی دسکتاپ و یا program file ایجاد کنیدو یا حتی هنگام نصب برنامه، برنامه های دیگه ای رو هم نصب کنید و یا در صورت نیاز رجیستری رو تغییر بدید. عملیات ایجاد برنامه در دات نت بسیار قوی تر و در عین حال ساده هست. 
اما در دات نت 2005 قابلیت onclick اضافه شده، که علاوه بر مورد بالا، می تونید از اون استفاده کنید. در این روش دیگه نیازی نیست که یه پروژه دیگه ایجاد کنیدو به پروژه قبلی اضافه کنید. بلکه با رفتن به property خود پروژتون، یه زبان ایجاد شده با عنوان publish که به راحتی و با استفاده از ویزارد یک برنامه نصب در شاخه، publish پروژتون اضافه می کنه. از ویژگیهای onclick قابلیت update هست. شما می تونید، برای برنامه یه محل رو مشخص کنید، مثلا روی شبکه اینترنت، شبکه محلی و یا کامپیوتر محلی که هر بار برنامه تون اجرا میشه، بررسی می کنه که آیا ورژن جدید برنامه در دسترس هست یا نه. و در صورت وجود با موافقت کاربر، برنامه رو به روز می کنه. و خیلی قابلیتهای دیگه. 
در کل، هرچی به سمت جلوتر می ریم، برنامه های نصب و انتشار هم قویتر می شن و هم ساده تر. 
درعین حال پیشنهاد میکنم جهت یاد گرفتن، نحوه ساخت برنامه های setup به مراجعی مثل کتاب، مقالات و یا خود msdn مایکروسافت مراجعه کنید. چون پراکنده گویی موجود در تاپیکها، بیشتر شما رو گیج می کنه و می ترسونه.

----------


## choobin84

> اون فایل قابلیت اجرایی روی هر کامپیوتری رو نداره چون ممکنه نیاز به dll هایی داشته باشه که روی سیستم مقصد موجود نباشه 
> موفق باشید


احتمالا منظورتون اینه که netframework. روی سیستم مقصد نصب نیست. اگر این فایل روی سیستم مقصد نصب نباشه ، برنامه تان روی یک کامپویتر دیگه قابل اجرا نیست

----------


## choobin84

> 1- این setup ساز در vb.net هست یا باید موقع نصب vb.net آنرا نصب کرد؟
> 2- آیا بعد از اینکه فایل در پوشه bin ایجاد شد setup ساز vb.net به راحتی میتواند آنرا exe کند؟


1- برای ساخت ستاپ از گزینه موجود با نام setup and deployment  استفاده کنید .البته قبل از آن روی دکمه new project بزنید.
2-بله، اما قبل از آن باید netframework. را روی سیستم مقصد نثب کرده باشید.

----------


## choobin84

این تایپیک حذف شد ، دلیل:تکراری

----------


## Business Analyst

البته خود دات نت توی قسمت پابلیشرش )publisher( اونو واست اضافه میکنه
میتونی توی قسمت Publish دکمه Prerequest رو بزنی و موارده دیگکری که به ستاپ اضافه میشه رو ببینید. (البته باید برای اینکه نخواد از اینترنت دانلود کنه باید از توی prerequest ردیو باتن 2 وم رو انتخاب کنی)
پشنهاد دوستانه اونم اینکه البته یه پیشنهاد اونم این که فریم ورک رو توی ستاپتون نذارید!
یه آتو ران درست کنید و قبل از شروع نصب از خود کاربر بخواین که این کار (نصب فریم ورک ) رو انجام بده!چون بعد از نصب فریم ورک سیستم Restart میشه و در بعد از بوت آپ مجدد مراحل نصب رو ادامه نیمده! این برای یه نرم افزار قوی یه مقدار بده! من 2 بار به این مشکل برخوردم که user های آماتورم منو کلافه کردن
امید وارم به درد خورده باشه

----------


## r_student4030

سلام.از سمت راست تصویر در فایل ها روی Project دو بار کلیک کن. بعد به قسمت Publish از زبانه های سمت راست برو. بعد The Applicationis avilable online only رو انتخاب کن. بعد دکمه Properquies رو بزن تیک بالا رو بردار و ok کن.بعد از دکمهOption رو بزن و تیک Use tepilock. رو بردار و ok کن. و دکمه Publish Now رو بزن.

----------

